# Persol or Maui Jim what is your preference



## Mathew J

So been looking at some new sunglasses to replace a pair of 4 yr old Ray Bans that I squished and was wondering between Persol and Maui which would be the brand you would go for...

Here are the Persols I am considering:










And here are the Maui Jims I have been looking at:


























I have read both brands are good but the cost of the persols is a little less and the maui jims seem hit or miss on fit.

Thanks


----------



## amine

Persol all the way, make sure you get a pair with polarized lenses, better sun protection for the eyes.


----------



## thm655321

amine said:


> Persol all the way, make sure you get a pair with polarized lenses, better sun protection for the eyes.


But harder to read things like smartphones...


----------



## amine

thm655321 said:


> But harder to read things like smartphones...


Agreed, happens to me often when i take a quick glance at my iPhone to check missed calls or so, but then again i don't spend the whole day staring at my cell.


----------



## Positively-Negative

If it were me, I'd go with the Persols. There's just something about them I prefer.

And on the topic of polarisation, yes, it does make some things a bit harder, but I don't think I could go back to regular sunglasses now, especially in high-glare environments.


----------



## Mathew J

Hey thanks all, I think I am going to go with the 3rd one down, liked the persol but seemed a little to formal for me and their after sales service should something goes wrong seems hit or miss wheras Maui is reportedly pretty good at this


----------



## blackbard

Depends on use. Maui's as far as I understand are one of the only brands certified to stand up to Chlorine and salt water....I live near the ocean and have a pool, so it was an easy choice for me...Maui.


----------



## coastiesquid

Maui every time.


----------



## Teya

I've had one pair of Persol for over 35 years. I've tried Mauis. Good glasses. Persol still are the ones I use.


----------



## elyk nordneg

I love Maui Jims! I'm surprised there isn't more love for the brand.


----------



## speedbird_500

Persol of course.

I wear a pair of Persols for driving, and Prada aviators for flying. The pradas probably have the best lenses I've ever found for cockpit use though.

But out and about, persol baby


----------



## Skippy4000

Persol


----------



## Yoda2005

I have a pair of Maui's and really like them. However, I recently got a pair of American Optics Original aviators and really like them. Much cheaper compared to the 2 brands that you mentioned.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Neso

Maui's good but I prefer the look of the Persol.


----------



## toxicavenger

One word "Kaenon"


----------



## Fi33pop

I have to consider my deteriorating eyes and the desert glare, so Serengeti for me.


----------



## nolawis

Probably comes down to fashion versus function. I have both. My Persols are pre-Luxottica. Nice glasses, so-so lenses. I've got several pair of Mauis. My most recent are the Keanus in the OP's post (silver frame). Great lenses, great fit, and pretty fashionable as well, IMHO.


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

Maui Jim all day everyday. I'm not a big fan of Luxotica, which makes Persol. With Maui, you get killer customer service and warranty should something go wrong as well as supporting an independent company.


----------



## Semper Jeep

I'll vote for Maui Jim. I have no first hand experience with Persol and like some of their styles quite well (and have been tempted on more than one occasion) but I've been wearing Maui Jim since I bought a pair at a base exchange in Okinawa back in 1998 or 1999. My main pair has served me well on 6 continents and in "every clime and place". I wore them for countless hours on Navy flight decks and aboard many smaller LCACs and LCUs where glare and reflection off of the water is a major concern and I credit them with helping to keep my vision in great shape. My Maui Jim Big Kahunas have literally been around the world.

I finally bought a second pair just a couple of years ago because I wanted to switch up the styles a bit.


----------



## drawman623

My Maui Jim's suffer from poor balance. I love the quality of the lenses but the glasses do not rest on my head or collar reliably. The weight makes them want to fall. Even wearing them, I worry about leaning too far forward. My Ray Bans and Serengeti's are far easier to wear. For balance issues only, I lean toward Persol.


----------



## steadyrock

I love my Persols. I was a Ray-Ban man for 15 years until my last pair was lost at an amusement park, so I decided to branch out since they didn't make that model any longer. My only complaint about the Persols is that due to the "unibody" construction of the frames, they don't have individual silicone nose pieces and due to the shape of my nose, they tend to slide down if I'm sweating a lot. That is taking some getting used to. Otherwise, they're excellent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

Maui's rule, love the way the colors and contrast pop out


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uktom84

I have Maui's and Ray Bans and I think the Maui's have better lenses, they are so clear and colours look amazing. 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyfan13

Anything but Luxotica.


----------



## epitaph

Maui Jim is the best value IMO. Luxottica can't touch Maui Jim's price/performance ratio. I don't hate Luxottica, but I do love a good pair of sunglasses, and for me that is Maui Jim. I own the Waterways and Legends models. Legends are for when I want to look fashionable, Waterways are for when I just want to look.


----------



## sleepy96

steadyrock said:


> I love my Persols. I was a Ray-Ban man for 15 years until my last pair was lost at an amusement park, so I decided to branch out since they didn't make that model any longer. My only complaint about the Persols is that due to the "unibody" construction of the frames, they don't have individual silicone nose pieces and due to the shape of my nose, they tend to slide down if I'm sweating a lot. That is taking some getting used to. Otherwise, they're excellent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love Persols. Best sunglasses I've ever owned. I left my last pair in Romania. The manager at Sunglass Hut was awesome. She identified the glasses just from a picture I had and thenew spent thirty minutes searching and calling different locations to get them. I now have a black pair and brown pair as a backup

If you look at the 2430s, these have the individual nose pieces. I can't wear the unibody ones either.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

I've had several pairs of Maui's and they kept falling apart. Persol's are pretty bullet proof and just look so well made.


----------



## jberberich

Persol by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Nayan Saheb

My parents swear by Maui Jim glasses. I think that Persol has a slight edge in bith design and versatility.


----------



## conkmwc

I definitely prefer Maui Jims! I have a pair and they've been a good value.


----------



## up1911fan

I'm a big fan of Maui Jim's.


----------



## rackness

Titanium MJs worlds better than the three Persols I have had over the years.


----------



## cadomniel

I have 4 pairs of Maui Jim's and don't really feel the need to try another brand. Tom Ford and Persol definitely have more stylish designs but the optics of MJ are superior.
Customer service is also very good. MJ Canada sent me two nose pad replacements for free when I called and told them one of the nose pad had fallen off and was lost...


----------



## r171pt

Persol since... ever!


----------



## spencer17

I would definitely go with Persol. Maui's are not at all bad, but I think Persol's quality and design is better.


----------



## drewhenson

Maui Jim... Take a look at the Kahi's . I'm actually trying to get rid of some. Hit me up.


----------



## Cliffio

A few of the new MJ models are pretty nice. Red Sands for me!


----------



## MOV

Persol all the way!


----------



## infinitipearl

Huge fan of the Maui Jims but never owned Persol


----------



## Kit.

persol and it's not even close


----------



## Blue Note

I have Persol, post Luxotica but at least they were made in Italy and I love them. Costa 580G polarized wraps for fishing offshore and inshore. And, I must confess, Polo Ralph Lauren's which I'm uncomfortable wearing. Please don't flame me. I was desperate, I had an offshore tuna trip coming up and needed polarized wraps because I cracked my regulars at the gym and the Polo was the only thing on the shelf at a place open on the Sunday before wheels up. Felt like a walking billboard with those neon yellow logos on the temples.


----------



## cadomniel

Two months ago I was just into Maui Jim, just wanted to try a bunch of other brands and I really like Persol and Oliver peoples now.


----------



## Uncle Miltie

About 9 years ago my wife purchased a pair of Maui Jim Whaler sunglasses for me. They were around $400 at the time. Flexon frames, glass lenses: I loved 'em. A couple years later, the frame broke at the hinge; a weld had let go. So, I packed up my glasses and sent them to Maui Jim for repair. I would have paid for the repair, because I dropped them when they broke. But, the fine folks at Maui Jim told me my glasses could not be repaired. They said they could offer me a 50% discount on a new pair of glasses, but would not return my old glasses. I was a bit miffed, as I loved my glasses and really don't like to waste things. Had they offered to return them and extend the discount, I might have taken them up on their offer, but they were adamant about not returning my frames if I took the discount. So I instructed them to return my broken glasses to me, which they did. After I paid them $20 for return shipping. When my glasses were returned to me, they sat in a drawer for a while. Then I sent them to a place in Ohio that laser-welds Flexon frames. I was charged $40 (including shipping) and had my glasses back, properly repaired, in a week. Still wear them, still love them. As a result, I recommend trying Persol for your glasses.


----------



## Time

I have a couple of models from both. To make it simple- Persol for dress and Maui Jim for sport.


----------



## Reza

Persol for me. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## William Voelkel

Maui all day long.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkb

Uncle Miltie said:


> About 9 years ago my wife purchased a pair of Maui Jim Whaler sunglasses for me. They were around $400 at the time. Flexon frames, glass lenses: I loved 'em. A couple years later, the frame broke at the hinge; a weld had let go. So, I packed up my glasses and sent them to Maui Jim for repair. I would have paid for the repair, because I dropped them when they broke. But, the fine folks at Maui Jim told me my glasses could not be repaired. They said they could offer me a 50% discount on a new pair of glasses, but would not return my old glasses. I was a bit miffed, as I loved my glasses and really don't like to waste things. Had they offered to return them and extend the discount, I might have taken them up on their offer, but they were adamant about not returning my frames if I took the discount. So I instructed them to return my broken glasses to me, which they did. After I paid them $20 for return shipping. When my glasses were returned to me, they sat in a drawer for a while. Then I sent them to a place in Ohio that laser-welds Flexon frames. I was charged $40 (including shipping) and had my glasses back, properly repaired, in a week. Still wear them, still love them. As a result, I recommend trying Persol for your glasses.


Have the same glasses and love em, never had the need to compare with persol's so can't comment on them.


----------



## Watchmenaenae

Persol all day for me


----------



## gates

Have both - agree with Time, Persol for dress MJ for everything else - I also like shooting with Oakleys and checked out the Rudy Projects but they were too much like the 3 pairs of Oakleys I already have.


----------



## GRSC

Situational for sure... like a watch |>

I have a pair of Persol i wear with business and more formal attire. Maui Jim's when casual and always when on the water.


----------



## mpatton4re

I suggest you have at least 4or5 different options in your collection. I have different models of MJ’s and Ray Bans and will add more soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotosphere

I own a pair of Persol Havanas, and they're marvelous. Don't own any Mauis, but whenever I see them on display, I'm sorely tempted. Handsome sunglasses and they've got an outstanding reputation for quality and great customer support.


----------



## Rotosphere

xevious said:


> These days companies like Maui Jim and Persol either make or source lenses of excellent quality. Polycarbonate has come a long way, but I still prefer glass (and willing to put up with the weight).
> 
> But what it really comes down to is fitment. The lens width, frame bridge, and stems offer up a multitude of size combinations, plus the frame curvature effect. Some brands make wider-than-average lenses. Some make bridges so narrow, only a razor-nosed person could wear them. So many people seem to buy sunglasses with looks as the priority, and will put up with less than optimal fitment. Frames may be a bit wider then the face, or eyes aren't centered in the lenses. I was guilty of this for many years. Then finally wised up and made sure I tried on sunglasses before buying. Learn about what to look for when sizing sunglasses and you'll be amazed at how much happier you'll be with your choice.


I own 16 pairs of sunglasses, none of which I tried on before buying, and am very happy with them all. The vast majority of sunglasses can be adjusted to fit most faces and coconuts.


----------



## Knives and Lint

I have a decent sized collection of shades and both brands are among my favorites. The clarity of Maui's is top notch and Persol is right up there as well, plus both have a feeling of quality. For the longest time Maui would be my go-to shades for sports and Persol for casual wear. However for the past couple of years I find myself reaching for the Persol (2747) most of the time, even when hiking or doing other outdoor activities, due to the comfort. That's not to say that the Maui's are uncomfortable, it's just that the Persol 2747 fits me perfectly, and for me they are the ideal all-around pair of sunglasses. I have all 3 color combos and I've been meaning to pick up another pair of the black to throw those lenses in the Havana frames.


----------



## City74

I tried to like Maui. I bought 3 different pairs and sold them all. I haven’t bought a Persol yet, as I usually don’t buy glass lenses but I do plan on getting a pair soon. My fav brand is Smith Optics followed by Costa


----------



## King_Neptune

I have purchased 10 pair of prescription glasses for myself over the past two years. 5 pair are sunglasses. I prefer Maui Jim over the Persol; however, my latest pair is a pair of Vuarnet with the Skilynx lens, and I find hard to choose my favorite between the MJ and the Vuarnet.


----------



## mt_timepieces

I have both and I love them. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael

You got it right the first time. Get another pair of old school classic Ray Bans i.e. gold Aviators w/green lenses.


----------



## City74

I found a deal on some Persol aviators at Neiman Marcus and couldn’t resist. Pics to follow next week


----------



## amg786

I think persols are made really well with a great range of angular style frames


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholascanada

I find the lens amazing in Maui Jim's..that is all I will ever buy now.


----------



## arkiemark

I like some Maui Jim lenses. They have the blue mirror coatings on the grey lens that are great for a day at the beach. However there’s a lot of color correction I’ve found on them to increase saturation and contrast. 

For daily wear, I always use Persol. Their lenses tend to be as clear as Maui’s without the hyper color correction. Plus they’re more classic in styling which means flexibility in different settings.


----------



## thetony007

not a fan of either or...but since these are the only choices,
persol since it feels..closest to the classics for me


----------



## morsegist

I have, and wear, both. The Persols are definitely more classic in styling. The Maui Jim seem more casual to me, but their lenses seem to be higher quality. My Maui's seem clearer to me than my Persols. But I'm just comparing one pair against another.


----------



## kip595

I like Persols, though I'm picky about them. The Typewriter series generally suits me well.


----------



## JD10

I like Maui Jim’s because the glass is the best I’ve used


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bacari

I'm a huge Maui Jim fan.


----------



## brianinCA

Persol.


----------



## flynnstone

I’ve had a pair of persol sunglasses for 7 years. They hold up great. Well built shades


----------



## Nm56

I have always been a huge Maui Jim fan.


----------



## metlslug

Love my Maui Jim’s, I actually bought my current pair in Maui of all places!


----------



## nanuq

I've got both, favorites are Revo.


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

I’ve had both and I prefer the persols. They just feel more solid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sailon01

Just picked up a pair of Maui Jim Lighthouse. I find them excellent in use on the water. I like them as they are light and stay put on my face when I'm biking and sailing.


----------



## americanbam

I just noticed this forum category and this thread.

Before Covid (...) I worked in an eyeglass shop, thus I have 5 or 6 pairs of Serengeti's (3 of them are the same frame with different lenses) 8 or 9 pairs of Persols, a single pair of Maui Jim (Wassup, with Maui Jim's prescription lenses (Maui HT, progressive)) and a single RayBan Wayfarer (very old B&L 'real' RayBan). 

I use the Maui Jims exclusively for fishing on the coast - it's easier to tie knots with compensation for my ever-shortening arms and the HT lenses are light enough to see through the water better than anything I've ever tried - they're even perfectly fine in bright sunlight (won't harm your eyes at all - super high-tech, etc...), but after 6 or 8 hours casting into the sun, a darker HCL Bronze lens might be a good choice. Yes, I love 'em.

The Serengeti's I use mostly for driving, save for my largest-lensed 555nm polarized sunglasses which I use at the beach - they've got a mirrored finish on the lens which helps cut glare from the sides. All of mine have titanium frames, some are polarized and some not, and I love the photochromic lenses. The nice thing about the Serengeti's is that they filter the useless blue wave length that your eyes can't focus on, resulting in a very crisp view and more relaxing over extended periods of time. Again, very high tech and super high quality -

The Persols - what can I say. There was a time when Persol conducted more high-altitude lens-clarity tests in the Himalayas than any other company. The Persol's are by far the most comfortable to wear due to the 'meflecto system' within the temples. but with any pair of sunglasses, try them on, make sure the bridge fits properly and have the shop adjust them behind the ears. Walk away, even if you love the style, if they don't fit your face. I guess I'm lucky to have lots to choose from, 0649's, 2621's, 0714's, heck, I even wear the old 4-glass '2656' Persol's on occasion.

My 'reading glasses' are also Persol 2886-V low-riders. 

All three brands are great, and I guess I'm a fan of all of them, but just like watches - I guess it depends upon what you're going to do that day.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

metlslug said:


> Love my Maui Jim's, I actually bought my current pair in Maui of all places!


That's kind of funny because they're headquartered in Peoria, IL.


----------



## p_mmk

I like and own Persols.

Anyway, I know some people are annoyed at the Zombie thread thing. I know I've replied to some old threads.

I actually find it kinda funny that the OP asked for advice in August 2013, on post #6 he said he thought he made a decision, and somehow 91 posts and over 7 years later we're still offering advice. That has to make you smile a little.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

p_mmk said:


> I like and own Persols.
> 
> Anyway, I know some people are annoyed at the Zombie thread thing. I know I've replied to some old threads.
> 
> I actually find it kinda funny that the OP asked for advice in August 2013, on post #6 he said he thought he made a decision, and somehow 91 posts and over 7 years later we're still offering advice. That has to make you smile a little.


I think it's because of the "Recommended reading" section, which isn't particularly time sensitive.


----------



## p_mmk

RotorSelfWinding said:


> I think it's because of the "Recommended reading" section, which isn't particularly time sensitive.


Agreed. I've done it myself. But it is sort of funny  .


----------



## CSG

Actually, I prefer Smith, Vuarnet, Randolph Engineering, and a few assorted Ray-Bans. All with glass lenses.


----------

